
Alphabet rises as Cloud, other revenues soften Q2 ad decline - shadykiller
https://seekingalpha.com/news/3598012-alphabet-rises-cloud-revenues-soften-q2-ad-decline
======
RobertSmith
Google's ad revenue had declined 8% in the second quarter. This is the first
time revenue had declined year-over-year
[https://news.alphastreet.com/alphabet-goog-
googl-q2-2020-ear...](https://news.alphastreet.com/alphabet-goog-
googl-q2-2020-earnings-the-most-important-numbers/)

